# New Life Spectrum



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

SO many choices for the New life Spectrum foods, so I was wondering if anyone could tell me the right kind I can feed to my caribe? They are about 4" and have been eating Hakari bio gold for a while. Just want to switch it up to see if there is any difference.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i would keep them on the bio gold personally. Its a lot cheaper and easier to get. you can printout the online price and go have them price match in the store. the only real benefit to it is it sinks. for me the bio gold works better. also NLS stinks literally but is still a good food.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nls is the best pellet out there don't buy anything else man it's a waste of money and anyone that uses nls will agree with me.

Use the cichlid sinking formula for caribe man and you WILL notice a difference both in their colour and activity.

For caribe that size I would go with the 2mm pellet.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no problem i think this is a good thread its showing both sides of the story for people who use the product.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I ran into this problem too, back when I had my caribes. I ended up using both cichlid gold and NLF and to be honest, I didn't see a difference. All caribes looked great and were super healthy when fed hikari cichlid bio-gold formula and the NLF sinking cich formula. In the end when I ran outta NLF, i jus stuck with hikari due to the prices like others mentioned. I eventually switched to feeding them massivore delite and they loved it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I will have to try the massivore delight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

I also highly recommend NLS. I have been using it for the past few years with my Africans and my Pygos also loved them. IMO it is the best pellet food out there


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Either one is a very good choice. I've never heard anyone complain about either one of the two.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I like NLS and adding krill into their diet works really well along with algae wafer and other veggies.

SMTT


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah the thing that makes nls so great is that they use krill as their main ingrediant.. Not fish meal like all those other fish foods


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I cant get my piraya to tak nls. He takes hikari no prob, but there's somethin about nls he doesn't like.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea fish get picky after awhile just have to try new things to get them to eat what you want them to. starving is always the first option. offer only that food until they take it readily.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Demon Darko said:


> I cant get my piraya to tak nls. He takes hikari no prob, but there's somethin about nls he doesn't like.


you keep it solo right? he will come around


----------

